# Vitamins



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Does anyone give vitamins? Daily?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope. I only did it if a bird was showing signs of being down. Like Head Tuck and her issues with stress. Even then it isn't solely a vitamin, I up her overall nutrition during the time she's tucking.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Okay . My rooster with the pox will be getting vitamins re vet said.
My wasted Polish will get them. 
But everyone else is okay and nothing going on with them won't get them.

Thanks!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm too lazy to give anything daily, lol, so I will give them to a sick one if I suspect it might help, but only if there are no drug interactions between the vitamins and the medications I'm giving at the time.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I give nutritional yeast about a week before I start to collect eggs for hatching ... And ducklings get it ever so often when they are still growing since they have to eat chick feed which is too low in B vitamins for ducklings.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> I give nutritional yeast about a week before I start to collect eggs for hatching ... And ducklings get it ever so often when they are still growing since they have to eat chick feed which is too low in B vitamins for ducklings.


I need to get some of that.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Watch what you get though... Some have more vitamin content than others.... (But lots isn't labeled at all, FRUSTRATING!) and farm grade is about 1/3 or less the cost of human grade.

I buy farm grade.


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

I do it 3 days a week, whether it is hot, stormy, breeding season, or during moult. I attribute supplementation to the health of my birds, how long they live, and have seen the difference over decades. I prefer Dawe's supplements and Probios dispersible powder. With supplementation, it is important to clean drinkers regularly. I do it daily with a scrub brush, and know clean drinkers are a necessity for the flock's health. Raising chickens isn't for lazy people, that's for sure. Especially if you aren't up before sunrise daily.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome Michael!!!! 

I ordered some poultry vitamins and will be giving them regularly. I think you're right about supplements. 
And because I worked nights for 22 years, I can't seem to get to sleep so I'm up real late in the morning. But not lazy. I have a scrub brush and Clorox and wash the buckets good every few days. (Hubby lets them out early morning and feeds them). 

What is Dawe's supplements?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> I give nutritional yeast about a week before I start to collect eggs for hatching ... And ducklings get it ever so often when they are still growing since they have to eat chick feed which is too low in B vitamins for ducklings.


I used to give nutritional yeast. I should start again. The stuff I got on amazon was loaded with B vitamins that the company also added.

AND I dump out the buckets daily because the chickens all wait for the cool water on hot days and it's been hot here for a few months.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Here's a review on Dawes
http://www.backyardchickens.com/products/dawes-laboratories-stresseez/reviews/9524


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks!!! I will investigate


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

I buy it from QC Supply: http://www.qcsupply.com/advancedsearch/result/?q=dawes

They carry Dawelyte as well as Stresseez. All is needed is .25 tsp per gallon. When I use either during very hot weather, cold weather, or during moult, it prevents diarrhea and vitamin deficiencies when they are eating less.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks, Michael. I think my chickens need vitamins. The heat seems to really stress them. Hope everything is well with you!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What's really funny here is that Michael recommends Dawe's. NM posts a link to a review on BYC. Michael posts where to buy it. 
I see that the review that NM linked to is actually a link to a review by Michael! How interesting, LOL


----------

